

 US police departments are increasingly militarised, finds report - sasvari
http://www.theguardian.com/law/2014/jun/24/military-us-police-swat-teams-raids-aclu

======
jpetersonmn
My grandma lives in a small town called Lake Mills, Iowa. It's a town with
about 2K residents. I cringe every time I go there. I always see these decked
out these military looking police cars and cops in them that look like special
forces. These cops for the most part don't even live in that town and have no
connection with the people there, except for their us against them mentality.

I think the main issue with law enforcement today is that most police
departments require a college degree, but then only pay like 20K - 25K per
year. What kind of person would want to go to college to get dangerous job
that pays about as much as a cashier at most gas stations. I think that's a
real important question. It seems that most younger cops entering forces today
are action junkies looking to bust someone. They don't have a protect and
serve mentality, they look at everyone as if they are a criminal and just need
to catch them doing something. It's really disturbing to see in big cities,
but even more disturbing to see in small towns.

~~~
eglover
It used to be that veterans couldn't get hired as police because the
difference between the jobs is too vast and it's too difficult to get military
people out of the "get the enemy" mentality. No more.

------
Im_Talking
This War on Drugs has to stop. It is war against citizens, and more
importantly, a war against human rights.

